# Zoey's First Day Home!!! ***WARNING*** Cute Pics Ahead!



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Zoey is absolutely GORGEOUS! She is such a cutie pie and it won't be long before she will be filling up that green dog bed so enjoy her puppyhood--it doesn't last long!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, my God she is adorable! I would love to hold her and kiss her little nose. Congratulations!! Love her all her life and always remember that you are the center of her world. It's a big, but always rewarding responsibility.

Give her a kiss for me.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh she is so cute! I love the picture of the cat looking at her in the cage.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Zoey is a little cutie. I love her name. Take lots of pictures because they grow so fast!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

What a cutie! I love the symbolism of the cat sitting on her kennel. Seriously, she is adorable. I love all the pics where she's smooshing her nose into the floor. That always cracks me up!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG, Zoey is adorable!! I love the little white patch of fur on top of her head.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

She is soooo cute! I love her big pretty eyes.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a cute baby girl Zoey is!!! Love the picture of her falling off her bed and the close up of the nose smooshing. I think kitty is going to be the boss!!!


----------



## Ironside (Feb 7, 2011)

For those that want to see some LIVE action of Zoey in motion... Here's a quick YouTube video.

I'm holding the camera, my brother-in-law is wearing the black shirt and I think my wife is on there too sitting in the background.

Of course, Zoey is the big star here!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations. Zoey is a gorgeous puppy. You are going to have a blast with her.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

The video made me so wanting to play with Zoey!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a cute little girl! I love the picture where she sleeps on that enormous dogpillow, she looks so comfortable!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Aww...so cute!! Welcome home Zoey!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

She is so cute! Loved the pictures with the cat sitting on the crate, and the pictures of Zoey sleeeping with nose on floor, and -- well, loved all the pictures!! Congratulations.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zoey*

Zoey is just darling-too cute for words!
CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

O M G!!! THOSE EYES!!!!!! PUPPY BREATH!!!!! AHHH!!!!!

 enjoy puppyhood, it goes by WAY too fast!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Zoey is adorable!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

What a cute pup! Yes, take plenty of pic's coz they do grow way too fast! Keep the pic's coming!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Adorable


----------



## loverofgldns (Feb 22, 2010)

Zoey has such a gorgeous face!!! Her eyes are to die for! I just watched her video and when she squeaked her duck, my two girls, Madison and Chloe, who are laying beside my computer chair, perked up and began looking for the toy. Too funny!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

She is GORGEOUS. The pics were absolutely scrumptious - but the video! What a cutie-pie! "Tongue everywhere!" Hahahahaha.

I'm pretty sure you mentioned in a previous thread, but where did you get her? She is just lovely! (Also, where did you get the goose? I need one of those!)


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Zoey is ADORABLE!! Congratulations and enjoy puppyhood! BTW your cat on top of the crate peeking in is such a cute pic!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Love the video clip. What an adorable puppy. Congrats. Why do puppies always go for cameras?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my gosh! She is ADORABLE. *WANT*


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

precious ♥


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

The warning wasn't strong enough! She's waaaaaaaay beyond cute!


----------



## ladyhawk (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh their goes my heart again. Am I seeing white points at her eyebrows and forehead?


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Congratulations, what an absolute cutie... 
Just remember to take a million, no make that 3 million photos as that grow just soooo quickly....


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

WAY to cute. Ok I love her!!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

She is one PRETTY pup! Congratulations! You are going to have such wonderful times! And your cat...that made me smile soooo much...the photo of him on top of the crate is priceless!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome home Zoey! She is so precious. I love the one of her sleeping all the way at the edge of her bed.

And I love her guardian.


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

So so so so so so so so so so so so so so GORGEOUS!  I miss those puppyy days.....


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I want to see more pictures of Zoey! Pleeeeeease?


----------



## Ironside (Feb 7, 2011)

Wendy427 said:


> I want to see more pictures of Zoey! Pleeeeeease?


By request; MORE ZOEY MANIA!!!




































































































...and if that STILL wasn't enough Zoey action:


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting more Zoey pics! Love the one of her in "her spot" on the bed. The last one looks like she wants IN! What does she think of the snow?


----------



## Ironside (Feb 7, 2011)

Wendy427 said:


> Thanks so much for posting more Zoey pics! Love the one of her in "her spot" on the bed. The last one looks like she wants IN! What does she think of the snow?


Funny thing is, in that picture the door is OPEN! She's still figuring out how to climb that one step!

She seems to LOVE the snow! She runs around like a total idiot chomping away at the snow and ice (which sucks because we take away her water in the evening but she cheats by eating snow when we let her out to pee!)


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

omg she is such a doll!! take LOTS and LOTS of pics and videos - they grow SO fast!!!!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

How adorable! I love when they lay with their feet out like that.


----------



## aem82 (Jan 12, 2011)

SOOOOo cute! I love the one of her laying on the bed practically falling off LOL


----------

